# iJust 2 coils, tips needed



## Imotions

Hi guys 
Any tips on making my i just 2 coils last a bit longer .3 and .5 ohm coils last me max a week and i start getting a burnt taste on long drags this is vaping on between 45 50 55 and 60 watts 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Have you tried lowering your watts and see what it does? Also, what ratio PG/VG juice are you using? Maybe the coils not saturated enough and you can get a burnt taste from that.


----------



## Jan

What about the RBA? had a look at one last night seems very decent and easy to rebuild


----------



## Imotions

@zadiac it happens like after a week of vaping on the same coil it gets a burnt taste... coils are always left practically over night to soak up the goodness.... lower watts im not getting any flavour or any hits like i want ...
@Jan RBA? meaning sorry for the dumb ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Redeemer

Imotions said:


> @zadiac it happens like after a week of vaping on the same coil it gets a burnt taste... coils are always left practically over night to soak up the goodness.... lower watts im not getting any flavour or any hits like i want ...
> @Jan RBA? meaning sorry for the dumb ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You get a Rebuildable Coil (RBA) that fits the Triton/Triton 2/ iJust 2. The one I got was meant for a Triton, and fits all three mentioned tanks so far.


----------



## Jan

Imotions said:


> @zadiac it happens like after a week of vaping on the same coil it gets a burnt taste... coils are always left practically over night to soak up the goodness.... lower watts im not getting any flavour or any hits like i want ...
> @Jan RBA? meaning sorry for the dumb ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No such thing as dumb. It is a coil that you can rebuild. So you buy the wire make your own coil and put your own cotton in. In the long run you save a lot of money on coils because you can re use the RBA and don't have to continuously buy new coils and with a little bit of knowledge and some YouTube you can basically customize your coil for how you like it ie you can make a o.4 , 0.55ohm etc coil.

I am sure if you do a search you will find vendors that stock the RBA coil and then look for videos on how to do the build


----------



## Jan

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/ijust-2-melo-2-rebuildable-head


----------



## Nightwalker

Dude. Throw away the .5
Secondly that's how long my coils last if I'm lucky. But I'm on 20pg80vg


----------



## Imotions

Im using 70vg 30pg so my way forward is building coils or rather buy pre made coils as im not in one to wrap and measure ohm etc... will premade coils suffice where i just stick it in add cotton etc ? Only sticking to these coils because of this reason come to think of it 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions

Are you talking of something like the theorem tank? Or whats recommended for me as a beginner.. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Imotions said:


> Im using 70vg 30pg so my way forward is building coils or rather buy pre made coils as im not in one to wrap and measure ohm etc... will premade coils suffice where i just stick it in add cotton etc ? Only sticking to these coils because of this reason come to think of it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yip, that should work. Get some with an ID of 2.5 or max 3 mm for the RBA.


----------



## Imotions

Ohk good stuff approx how long will a rba coil last though? Also what would i need to get started... my current setup is pico 75w with obvious ijust2 tank or meloIII tank ..... would i need the volt meter and stuff if im going the route of premade coils? So many questions so little space lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Imotions said:


> Ohk good stuff approx how long will a rba coil last though? Also what would i need to get started... my current setup is pico 75w with obvious ijust2 tank or meloIII tank ..... would i need the volt meter and stuff if im going the route of premade coils? So many questions so little space lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Coil can last a long time - up to a month. No voltmeter and stuff required as you will know the resistance of the pre-made coils your buy. And your Pico will also tell you the resistance. For wicks I recommend the Cotton Bacon V2.


----------



## Imotions

Good stuff now i need to visit a vape store and check options... onto another major crisis in my vape life i need help on is how in the world do i save juice lol damn 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jan

If you use thicker wire than in the video you will get a lower build.


----------



## Imotions

Thanks guys highly appreciated alot has been cleared out for me now only thing left to get the goods lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions

Howsit guys another question if i get say the MutationX V4S rda can i put pre made coils on it? Would it work though

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Redeemer

Imotions said:


> Howsit guys another question if i get say the MutationX V4S rda can i put pre made coils on it? Would it work though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You mean pre-wrapped coils, that you will still wick yourself with cotton?
Then yes, they will work.


----------



## Imotions

Yes Redeemer same onesohk kewl so then now im stuck after reading up on things... is RTA RDTA essentially the same thing? And RDA is strictly dripper.... what a better option for building coils in future RDA RDTA RTA? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Redeemer

Imotions said:


> Yes Redeemer same onesohk kewl so then now im stuck after reading up on things... is RTA RDTA essentially the same thing? And RDA is strictly dripper.... what a better option for building coils in future RDA RDTA RTA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Start building on a dripper (RDA), as its very straight forward. A RDTA is basically a dripper, with a tank capacity for juice instead of just the juice wells in a RDA.
RTA is the more difficult one, since space in a tank is very limited, so your coils only have a small margin or tolerance to fit the build deck and not short out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imotions

Sweet so whats the cheapest RDA i can start with lol dont wanna bust the bank on one and i dont like using it 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Redeemer

Imotions said:


> Sweet so whats the cheapest RDA i can start with lol dont wanna bust the bank on one and i dont like using it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Any clone RDA should do, from one of the reputable vendors here on the site.
That way its cheap, you get to know your preferences, and you pay almost a fifth of the value of an authentic. If you like the clone and it suits your vaping needs, then consider getting the Authentic as a long term investment.


----------



## Imotions

Ohk kewl stuff... is it worth getting a drip box as an entire new device or just a rda ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Imotions said:


> Ohk kewl stuff... is it worth getting a drip box as an entire new device or just a rda ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Dripbox is cool, you can even buy pre-wrapped and pre-wicked coils for it. Does need a proper battery like a Samsung 25R.


----------



## Redeemer

Remember to also look into a good starter builders kit, that has at least ceramic tweezers, pliers, and a coiler to wind coils on. No matter how advanced you get at building, you will always be using them, and with the selected wire you are looking at using, works out to under R5 a coil, opposed to what pre-wrapped ones would cost.
An ohm meter isnt a must, as you can measure that on your regulated device while building the coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

So i suppose instead of getting a rda just get a dripbox and done ... for begining i can get the pre wrapped coils and wicks and done then as i progress get the other tools to wrap my own coils 
Or am i going off track here now

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

Andre said:


> Dripbox is cool, you can even buy pre-wrapped and pre-wicked coils for it. Does need a proper battery like a Samsung 25R.


I have batteries i bought thinking id need them but they just sitting closed up in my draw so im sorted with batteries 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Imotions said:


> So i suppose instead of getting a rda just get a dripbox and done ... for begining i can get the pre wrapped coils and wicks and done then as i progress get the other tools to wrap my own coils
> Or am i going off track here now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


No, you are making sense.


Imotions said:


> I have batteries i bought thinking id need them but they just sitting closed up in my draw so im sorted with batteries
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Cool, then all you need is a charger. Do not think the Dripbox has on board charging.


----------



## Jarred Karp

My eleaf ijust coils last me usually about a month (0.3 ohm). I vape them at no more than 30 watts (which was recommended by eleaf on their website and write up when they released the ijust 2 tank). Aswell, If i start to get that dry hit taste coming on (eleaf did also advise that the 0.3 ohm coils are too tightly packed so, there is the chance of them not wicking fast enough) I just simply give my device a good hard shake, for some reason it helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

Andre said:


> No, you are making sense.
> 
> Cool, then all you need is a charger. Do not think the Dripbox has on board charging.


I think it does a friend has one and uses the usb cable to charge it but either way a charger is always a good thing to have ....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

Andre said:


> No, you are making sense.
> 
> Cool, then all you need is a charger. Do not think the Dripbox has on board charging.


Dripbox can do USB charging

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imotions

Jarred Karp said:


> My eleaf ijust coils last me usually about a month (0.3 ohm). I vape them at no more than 30 watts (which was recommended by eleaf on their website and write up when they released the ijust 2 tank). Aswell, If i start to get that dry hit taste coming on (eleaf did also advise that the 0.3 ohm coils are too tightly packed so, there is the chance of them not wicking fast enough) I just simply give my device a good hard shake, for some reason it helps.


30watts just ain't cutting it for me when i started yeah it hit me nicely but now morning vape is started at 40w and goes up to around 60w ... i would do a 30w but then i tend to vape too much just to get what i want

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions

Howsit guys can you coil build dorectly on the mod itself? Instead of getting the meters and stuff 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Imotions said:


> Howsit guys can you coil build dorectly on the mod itself? Instead of getting the meters and stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Only if it is a regulated mod that shows the resistance of your coils.


----------



## Imotions

Andre said:


> Only if it is a regulated mod that shows the resistance of your coils.


Istick pico? Shows v/w/ohms


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Imotions said:


> Istick pico? Shows v/w/ohms
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes, you can certainly use the Pico for that.


----------



## Imotions

Ah sweet making my life much easier haha thanks Andre 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions

So ive been told this past weekend at a store that its pointless buying a rda or rta or rdta for my pico because its only holding 1 battery and it would drain out fast ... the only way for me to get performance and battery life is getting a complete new setup ... which is kind of a bummer as a new setup going to leave me without supper for a while ... then yesterday i seen the pico rdta which is a neat small setup ... can someone please explain this theory of my pico not going to work properly... i understand battery draining part but it still doesnt make sense because whether i use melo tank or not my battery would still drain out 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan

Explanation is simple.........Someone wants your money

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imotions

Lmao @Jan im right in saying rda/rta/rdta would work on my pico ? Coz i dont wamt to end up buying one and it dont... any possible cons of actually uing one on a pico beside power only being 75w

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bakersman

Imotions said:


> Lmao @Jan im right in saying rda/rta/rdta would work on my pico ? Coz i dont wamt to end up buying one and it dont... any possible cons of actually uing one on a pico beside power only being 75w
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hi Buddy, since the pico is a single battery mod, it is completely true that the battery will drain will cause your ramp to be extremely slow, but this can be avoided by throwing a singe coil in your dripper, if you want to run dual coils you will need to use a thinner gauge wire, I would say about 26+.

I ran dual 24 7wrap in my tsunami and it was like heaven on my rx, but lastnight when walking to mosque i tthought i woud whip out my sig 75w (Also a single 18650)thinking it wold be more stealthy, took years to ramp up. so I woul suggest staring off with a sinlge coil in your set up and you should be good


----------



## Imotions

howsit bakersman bought me a rx also yesterday and a obs ace tank still need to get batteries and a charger though... using the obs tank with the ceramic coil and i must say its a change of flavour tried the rba but i get a burned taste so took it apart seen the wick is dry yet tank was full

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

Jan said:


>



Good starting point. I use quad twisted 30g 3mmID compressed. The ramp up time is fast and flavour better than standard coils.


----------



## Imotions

@Nightwalker im using the obs rba deck so its same as normal wrapped coils only problem is even on 30w drag for about 3 4 seconds i get dry hits 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

Imotions said:


> @Nightwalker im using the obs rba deck so its same as normal wrapped coils only problem is even on 30w drag for about 3 4 seconds i get dry hits
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I use the ijust2 rebuildables and they work wonders bud


----------



## Imotions

going to give it a try bud thanks... i found my fav juice but searching for my perfect coil still which is sad lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## lester21254

Imotions said:


> Hi guys
> Any tips on making my i just 2 coils last a bit longer .3 and .5 ohm coils last me max a week and i start getting a burnt taste on long drags this is vaping on between 45 50 55 and 60 watts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


what you could try is to take a pin or a needle and pierce a tiny hole into the coil by the cotton holes , this will allow the juice to arrive quicker to your atomiser, ( the cotton loses its strength which results in the burn taste)should give you another week or so useage, I have done that with mine and it works, (saw this on youtube), unfortunately the ijust2 is basically a mech mode and is does not allow for temp/wattage control but never the less it does work well when it at its best,


----------



## Imotions

howsit bud i think the coils i had were bad coz i got new ones for about 2 months still gng strong... but im hooked on the theorem tank now eish 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

